# Caught 16 pomps Pcola Beach



## FromNolaToPcola (Jun 8, 2012)

Got out to the beach around 3:45 ... Set up, within 45 minutes me and a buddy had 10. Then bite died for 30 mins... Then landed 6 more. Kept 12 , live fleas , fresh shrimp. One was 4.1 lbs caught on a super light action bass rod with a shimano curado 201.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great catch


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Sweet!!


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

Hot damn you guys wore them out. Thumbs up on that catch


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice !!!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Great catch

Kevin


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

woo wee...damn nice catch of pomps...Looks like the March run might be starting early.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Great catch! Hopefully ya'll keep bringing em in! Great report!


----------

